# 5 year dnp



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I have dnp from 5 years ago should I expect the same potency? Anyone used dnp years later? I can't imagine it having a use by date lol


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

Could end up like the 'ludes on Wolf of Wall Street ........


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

As long as its been kept dry, and not been submitted to humidity or extreme temperature changes, I would imagine it's just the same.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

TinTin10 said:


> Could end up like the 'ludes on Wolf of Wall Street ........


 Watched that the other day. Laughed my head off.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> As long as its been kept dry, and not been submitted to humidity or extreme temperature changes, I would imagine it's just the same.


 What Sparkey says is spot on.


----------

